# Market wether...



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just heard from one of our buyers from this spring. She bought a % wether from us who she was going to show in 4-h. 

She said her wether took 3rd out of 8.  101.8lbs. I had never sold wethers for show before, so I thought that was pretty good! 

Here are some old pictures of him... He was sired by Teflon. He was 1 month old in these.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You have a finished picture?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I asked for one or two... haven't received any yet though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, that is terrific, how old is he now?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is 5 months.  Born the day after Crossfire...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to you and the buyer!!

Wow, 101lbs is huge for five months old! Mine aren't that big until at least 8 months old... he must be getting super good feed and care. Oh and those Teflon genes might have a role in it lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani! I was excited when I heard he did pretty well.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

He was a gorgeous little guy, I would love to see his recent pictures!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would too! ^  Oh well....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Its cause of Teflon.......can you tell I like Teflon 
Its nice to see how good your kids do isn't it? You should be proud. I was excited to sell a whether this year and see how he placed but then she wrote me 45 days later and he still weighed the same so I'm thinking he's not going to make weight.....ohh well glade it worked for you  I'm eager to see is pics as well so if you get them.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, I like Teflon too.  He had a lot of nice kids. I'm looking forward to using him again next year! 

Oh that's too bad... Doesn't matter how nice a wether is or could be if you don't feed it! 

I'll certainly post the new pictures if I get some. I doubt it at this point, but maybe!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

That is so exciting. I am so glad when they do send pictures and updates. That is such a unique color too. What an awesome wether.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just heard from the buyer again.  She sent pictures and said Fireball won best Jr. Market Goat yesterday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh how awesome! He looks good and hard to tell but has seem to loose his semi spots. You should be a proud breeder


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks more fat than anything, but he still looks nice for a % wether! I am so keeping a doe from his mom this year... if she has one lol! I absolutely loved her doeling "Red White and Beautiful". She was just that...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He looks more fat than anything, but he still looks nice for a % wether! I am so keeping a doe from his mom this year... if she has one lol! I absolutely loved her doeling "Red White and Beautiful". She was just that...


He's just fluffy lol! Ok he may be a little fat but that's better than too skinny. I think he looks pretty good


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, right. Just fluffy! You're so right... I'd much rather have a wether look like that then be completely underfed!


----------

